
Background on Futurist Programming (1994) - franzb
http://www.graficaobscura.com/future/index.html
======
samlittlewood
Despite being one of my favourite parts, I have yet to have the courage to
implement the exercise in the notes:

"Remove all system files that haven't been accessed in the last 6 months. Ours
works fine!"

------
franzb
Additional notes:
[http://www.graficaobscura.com/future/futnotes.html](http://www.graficaobscura.com/future/futnotes.html)

------
kragen
It's unfortunate to see people commenting on this article mischaracterizing it
as an attempt to create a "future of programming." You would think that
reading the first line of the article, "Futurism is an Italian fine arts
movement that was founded in 1909," would prevent such comments.

That said, I'm not a big fan of Futurism, although like anyone else, I've felt
the urge to "burn our disk packs," and I think that might be healthy.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Are you commenting this in anticipation of MORE commentators that didn't read
the article?

Right now there is only a single parent comment making the error you describe.

~~~
kragen
Yes, I was commenting to discourage further low-quality comments of that sort.

------
ankurdhama
There have been so many such "lets make future of programming" initiatives and
all of them have failed. That must tell you that something is really wrong
with all these initiatives at a very fundamental level.

~~~
taneq
Because they're all trying to let people who can't program create programs.

~~~
ankurdhama
There are no people "who can't program". There are only those who know how to
program and those who don't know to program. Those who don't know can learn to
program, just like any skill, by putting focused effort.

